# 5th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet & Tour 2017



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Schedule of Events & Extra Activities*_​ 


Planned schedule as it pertains to the Lordstown plant and sponsoring UAW 1112 (we will have other activities on our own afterward) is as follows:


*Thursday *- Members arriving
8:00 PM: Dinner at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515


*Friday - *Lordstown Tour
- *SAFETY NOTICE: Closed toes shoes are required. All other protective equipment will be provided. No children under the age of 10. Tour lasts 45 minutes and consists of walking in plant where the warm weather affects inside temperatures. People with heart and respiratory problems should use caution. *

7:00 AM: Arrive at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515
7:00-8:00 AM: Name tags, meet & greet
8:00 AM: Depart from Ice House Inn
8:30 AM: Arrival at Lordstown Assembly Plant

...TBD...

?:??: Hang out at Lordstown Parks Department park (6001 Tod Ave SW, Warren, OH 44481) after tours. 

5:00 PM : Dinner at: Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, 1393 Boardman-Canfield Rd, Boardman, OH 44512
6:30 PM: Drag racing at Quaker City Motorsports Park, 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460


*Saturday
*9:30 AM: Shooting day at A&A Shooting Club, 12006 Fenstermaker Rd, Garrettsville, OH 44231
5:30 PM: Bowling at Champion Lanes, 200 Cleveland Ave W, Warren, OH 44483


*Extra Events
*- Shooting Range
- Drag Racing
- Drive-In Theater


Refer to the Extra Activities thread for details: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...n/191642-lordstown-2017-group-activities.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Volunteers Needed*_​ 
This post will keep track of links to other events, in addition to points of contact. 

I have volunteers for the following:

- *BrandoFisher117 *Contact the GM social media team and see if any of them would like to come out for this event. 
- *BrandoFisher117 *Need someone to set up that group chat app again like last year
- *BrandoFisher117 *Need someone to put together administrative items: clipboard, pen, name badges (blank ones we can fill out)
- *Reychel Nicko*: Need someone to call Suzie's Dogs and Drafts in Boardman to see if they can accommodate a group of about 40 people on Friday. 
- *jblackburn & BrandoFisher117* Need one more convoy leader (I'd prefer this be someone that was there last year)
- *Vincent Wasney* Need someone to bring a long string that we can stretch across to to line up cars evenly for photos. Figure a good 50-60 cars will need lining up so calculate length accordingly. 
- *Sparkman *Call the local Police Department to arrange for police escort to the plants on both days, during the specified times. We will be going from the Ice House Inn to the plant. 
- *Sparkman *Call Ice House Inn to courteously ask for permission to use their parking lot on the two mornings listed in the post above. 


I still need volunteers for the following:

- Need more photographers with decent cameras
- *BrandoFisher117 *Need two people to direct traffic when lining up cars for photos (need one more!)
- Call local news media crews to tell them where we will be if they want to come out an interview people. 



Let me know if you want to do any of these things. 


*Meet Organizer*: XtremeRevolution, Brandofisher117, Sparkman, jblackburn
*Convoy Leaders*: BrandoFisher117, jblackburn
*Photographers*: jblackburn


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Respond to this thread stating if you are _*planning *_on attending. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time. If you are coming, reply to this thread including who else will be accompanying you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Since this meet is huge and we have people that will come from far away, here's a list of things you should start saving your pennies for so you can make it for sure:

- Hotel. Plan to arrive on Thursday night and leave on Saturday. That means you will need to book 2 nights. At the moment, the rates for the following hotels are:
- Best Western Austintown: $99 a night
- Comfort Inn: $90 a night
- Motel 6 Youngstown: $49 a night (additional $5 for 2 adults). Use coupon code CP542764 for an extra 10% off. 
- Including taxes, expect to spend anywhere between $130 and $350 on hotels, depending on which you choose to stay at. We spent $172 for 3 nights at the Motel 6 after taxes. 
- Food. You will need to eat on your way there, on your way home (depending on how far). We will have dinner on Friday as a group, which will cost between $15 and $25 depending on what you order and drink. I'm not sure yet if lunch is being provided for Friday. 
- Gas. This is a given, but some of you are coming from farther away. 
- Tolls. Some of you are driving down the turnpike. Check the rates online so you know how much cash to bring. 

I would recommend budgeting anywhere from $350 to $500 for this trip depending on distance.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Count me in +3.


May or may not have my Cruze though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread Stuck. All previous stuck Lordstown threads have been unstuck.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...h-annual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-2016-a.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...on/167066-lordstown-dinner-voting-thread.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...9785-lordstown-2016-hotel-accommodations.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...n/162105-lordstown-2016-group-activities.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...5-meet-media-pictures-videos-impressions.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm interested. Need to see if it will be a plus 1 or solo. I've got a week long tour of New England planned in June so I also have to check with my boss.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Crud. Same weekend as Hamvention, which I plan to attend. So close, and yet so far.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Woo! First year I haven't had to RSVP.... Well... Just in case.


Nybble +1


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'm interested for sure. Me +1.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ill plan to attend.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I will be there!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl + 1

I will volunteer for something that doesn't require me to live nearby.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Me, myself, and I will be there


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I plan to be there with a plus one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Flying in solo


*Time off slip submitted


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After reading this I told the wife I will be away May 19 -20. She'll be at work all day both days anyway. As of right now plan on being there most likely solo. but None the less!!!! and no _*legal*_ "PATMAN" license plates on my car but they will be with me! What time on Friday plan on taking day off work and I will be home alone so I can volunteer also. Need to know when to be there.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I m planning on it +1


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in! Not sure if I will be a +1, but will keep you all posted. :smile:

Edit: If you all need help with anything, I'd be happy to lend my assistance!!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I plan on attending alone.


----------



## chevy696969 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll be there, may be alone, have to see the wife's schedule.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm obviously coming!!!! Solo at this point, will update if more come with.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Up in the air, as of right now. This meet didn't fall on a good weekend for me. Hopefully, I can work something out.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm going.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Woo! Sounds awesome, I'll be there with my wife and son. (He'll be 13 by the time we get there.)


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

My son and I plan on going, he turns 14 that weekend. He was worried there would be no kids there to hang out with. I took him a couple of years ago to the Corvette plant and he just loved it! We love our road trips and can't wait for this!!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Anybody coming from Michigan want to meet up somewhere on the drive there and roll in style?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Graduation to attend the evening of the 19th and we are trying to figure out the timing in order to get at least some sleep but not miss anything. Are there any hard times yet?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> I have a Graduation to attend the evening of the 19th and we are trying to figure out the timing in order to get at least some sleep but not miss anything. Are there any hard times yet?


In the past the factory tour has been in the morning with the afternoon "free" for socializing.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I may be coming, not certain yet. I'm close to AnthonySmith, might follow them up.


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Count me in for 2


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Add me +1 please!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like I'm out. I have a week+ long trip for my granddaughter's first birthday at the start of June and that's two trips too close together.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Requested it off today. I will be there! (I think lol) By the way; what time should we be there? (I am debating if I want to stay the night before or drive up the morning of.)

Also coming solo!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I would be down to meet up on the way! But need to know if I am going the night before or the morning of. What are you doing?



EricSmit said:


> Anybody coming from Michigan want to meet up somewhere on the drive there and roll in style?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

wasney said:


> I would be down to meet up on the way! But need to know if I am going the night before or the morning of. What are you doing?


If my girlfriend will be joining me, likely the night before. If I'm alone, probably the morning of.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I asked on the FB page and someone said everyone meets up at 8am. Well, I myself will be going the night before then lol. 4 hours is a long way to drive right after waking up. I would have to leave at like 3 am also. lol


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

wasney said:


> I asked on the FB page and someone said everyone meets up at 8am. Well, I myself will be going the night before then lol. 4 hours is a long way to drive right after waking up. I would have to leave at like 3 am also. lol


If you're in Saginaw, you'll be driving right by me.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty sure we were talking on FB lol. I am for sure going Thursday night and camping in the car. If anyone from Michigan wants to follow me that is fine. Just need to know where to stop.



EricSmit said:


> If you're in Saginaw, you'll be driving right by me.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

wasney said:


> Pretty sure we were talking on FB lol. I am for sure going Thursday night and camping in the car. If anyone from Michigan wants to follow me that is fine. Just need to know where to stop.


Are you taking 23 to 75? If so, take break around 96 and pick me up.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Usually the michigan cruzers meet up around the I275/I75 interchange by monroe the evening before around 5ish. Im gonna try to get thursday off so I have the whole day to get ready and meet up.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Usually the michigan cruzers meet up around the I275/I75 interchange by monroe the evening before around 5ish. Im gonna try to get thursday off so I have the whole day to get ready and meet up.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

That would work for me too.


----------



## bigdaddychia (Jun 27, 2013)

IM driving in from Austin


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm getting the threads organized and moving tonight so you'll see some more information shortly. Check page 1 as well as other threads I stick in the events section. 

So far, we have 42 people registered to attend here on the forums. Over on the Facebook side of things, we have 64 people signed up to go and 111 more that are interested in going. I expect about 25% overlap between this forum and the Facebook page, so we're already looking at a very big turnout. This should be good.


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

we gonna fill up the whole motel 6 real fast


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I may be coming, not certain yet. I'm close to AnthonySmith, might follow them up.


Are you on the FB group?? If so who are ya haha


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> _*Volunteers Needed*_​
> This post will keep track of links to other events, in addition to points of contact.
> 
> I need volunteers for the following:
> ...



I can do the following:
- Contact the GM Social Media team 
- Setup an app (either Line or Discord) for group chatting
- Convoy Duties


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I can handle being in the front or rear of the convoy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bigdaddychia said:


> IM driving in from Austin


Texas?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll do the following:

-Ice House Inn
-Call the cops (lol)
-Try to take contact media again, they were a pain last year
-Photographer (still need more of these though!)
-Clipboard with name tags, etc.


Hey @*BrandoFisher117*, I got an idea for group chat. Check your PM's.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@sparkman there is currently a beast of a group message on facebook that we're talking in.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, for some reason I can't access the Facebook group. Seems like I got blocked from the group when I requested to join for some reason. 









https://gyazo.com/3f05daf000cbc20f2e87a23508f97712


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's no bueno.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Try the Facebook event page. I'll have to figure out what happened in the group. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/938762742926147/


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any other option for dinner on Thursday night. From what I remember last year Perkins was kinda "just ok" in my opinion.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Are you on the FB group?? If so who are ya haha


Nope, I don't have anything to do with social media sites like Facebook. I value my privacy too much to trust them.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I can do whatever. Just tell me what needs to be done at this point. Lol

By the way, whoever said they can contact the GM Media team, I work for GM Customer Service. I may be able to contact them quick and check.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Sparkman, if you want I can help contact the local media with you. Might go quicker with a few people.


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

Jdoyle0922


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

also I can help with planning since I'm local. Let me know what I can do to help thanks


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi,
I would like to attend the cruze meet in Lordstown +4


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

I live in uniontown pa, if there is anything i could do to help out with the meet, ill be happy to


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Post 3 on page 1 includes items I need volunteers for. I'll try to keep that updated. There are still several items that I need help with.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I can call the restaurant. That seems easy enough. Lol


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Do we have a specific time? Maybe they will reserve an area for us.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

More news from Lordstown: 

UAW 1112 will be catering lunch for us, which is excellent since it will provide a great photo opportunity at the UAW union hall. 

We will have tours of the assembly plant and the sheet metal/stamping/robot welding plant, so it will be the complete package. 

There is one thing we need to note. They have several production down weeks this year and some are not yet scheduled. That could impact our date, and Tom will let me know as soon as he hears something. He advised that we continue planning forward for 5/19.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wasney said:


> I can call the restaurant. That seems easy enough. Lol


Reychel already volunteered lol.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

God ****. She would take the easiest thing. I can get the rope. Lol would like a spool of clothing line work?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wasney said:


> God ****. She would take the easiest thing. I can get the rope. Lol would like a spool of clothing line work?


Yeah if it's long enough, anything will work.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So the cars are 71 inches wide. Judging 60 cars with 2 ft between we are at 475 ft. So this should work, right? I don't wanna mess up such an easy thing. Lol


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Image does not seem to be working. 500 ft nylon rope. Lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Should be about right.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Nope, I don't have anything to do with social media sites like Facebook. I value my privacy too much to trust them.


Ahhh okay, well you're entitled to that! I see you're in STL area though, I'm only like 2 hours 20 mins from there!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Ahhh okay, well you're entitled to that! I see you're in STL area though, I'm only like 2 hours 20 mins from there!


Yep! I'be been over your way a few times when heading over to Carlinville, Springfield and of course the Chicago area.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Add me to the list for the meet please.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I am mad that only my name isn't green on the volunteer post lol jk.


I can ask my fiance if I can take her camera. I can take good pics. Just don't expect any photo editing. lol


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

I can take pics


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So far it looks like I will not arrive until Saturday morning. I am still willing to volunteer for something, I can also take pics, but my camera is just so so, I can direct traffic, but when is the photo etc.

Is the UAW lunch on Friday?

I emailed Norm at the Dragstrip and found that they usually close at midnight and that there is no group discount on a programmed night, but if we wanted to race each other he would assign us a lane. We would just have to let him know that we would want to do that and how many of us would there be.

I didn't ask, and I saw nothing on their calendar, but if on one of the other nights there was enough interest, and there is no program that night, it sounded like it was possible to get a group discount.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Put me down for convoying


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Hotel reservation made for Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

booked hotel for Thursday and Friday at motel 6


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll be there. Etec+1


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How about Ice House meet up dinner on thursday night instead of Perkins?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How about Ice House meet up dinner on thursday night instead of Perkins?


If there's decent seating there, I don't mind switching it up. What do you think?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If there's decent seating there, I don't mind switching it up. What do you think?


I agree with switching it up, I understand Perkins is convenient and open the latest, but IMO it's just......not great lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, Thursday dinner changed to Ice House Inn. 

That doesn't mean anyone has to eat there, just that it's where most of us can be found on Thursday night. 

Also, updated the attendee count to also include the people that are signed up to go from our various Facebook groups. So far, we are at 86 from Facebook and 51 from here. Assuming a 50% duplicate from this forum, we have 110 signed up to go, the most we've ever had.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Alright, Thursday dinner changed to Ice House Inn.
> 
> That doesn't mean anyone has to eat there, just that it's where most of us can be found on Thursday night.
> 
> Also, updated the attendee count to also include the people that are signed up to go from our various Facebook groups. So far, we are at 86 from Facebook and 51 from here. Assuming a 50% duplicate from this forum, we have 110 signed up to go, the most we've ever had.


Yay!! I hope this year most people signed up are actually able to attend, I've really talked up these meets to newer members and I'd hate to disappoint!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We can usually expect 50% of the total member count to actually show up. We'll see what ends up actually happening though, it could be much better.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Alright, I have an update from the Chevy Social Media team. They cannot guarantee anything at this point, but Patsy said she's been out with us before and said she had a very rewarding experience! I will update as necessary regarding this. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wife isn't going to be able to make it, so my +1 has turned into a solo trip!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Wife isn't going to be able to make it, so my +1 has turned into a solo trip!


Now you can do things you couldn't if she came like stare at a pack of gazelles as they gather around the watering hole out back.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> no _*legal*_ "PATMAN" license plates on my car but they will be with me!


When did you trade in your Cruze!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Alright, I have an update from the Chevy Social Media team. They cannot guarantee anything at this point, but Patsy said she's been out with us before and said she had a very rewarding experience! I will update as necessary regarding this. :th_dblthumb2:


Patsy and Kelly are my favorites.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Anybody coming from Michigan want to meet up somewhere on the drive there and roll in style?


I am! Pretty sure the plan is to meet up where 75 and 275 join around 5pm.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

wasney said:


> I am! Pretty sure the plan is to meet up where 75 and 275 join around 5pm.


I know, we made that plan.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yea. Lmfao


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Respond to this thread stating if you are _*planning *_on attending. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time. If you are coming, reply to this thread including who else will be accompanying you.


add me too the list please, plus one.


----------



## _Muffy_01 (Jun 13, 2015)

I will be attending as Etec225's +1. I don't own a Cruze but have yet to decide whether to ride with him or bring my ol' trusty steed of a Crown Vic to race at Quaker later on Friday. I will however be bringing my DSLR to do some photography as well as possibly a video of the whole event. I am pretty decent with it and can make a semi-professional video if you guys would like. Also, are we just going to be using Line to communicate while on the trip? if not there are some "radio" like apps we can create a private channel on or use GMRS two-way radios like my Crown Vic group does. It's all things to think about and I plan on helping as much as I can, so wherever you need me, just ask! Thanks.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

_Muffy_01 said:


> I will be attending as Etec225's +1. I don't own a Cruze but have yet to decide whether to ride with him or bring my ol' trusty steed of a Crown Vic to race at Quaker later on Friday. I will however be bringing my DSLR to do some photography as well as possibly a video of the whole event. I am pretty decent with it and can make a semi-professional video if you guys would like. Also, are we just going to be using Line to communicate while on the trip? if not there are some "radio" like apps we can create a private channel on or use GMRS two-way radios like my Crown Vic group does. It's all things to think about and I plan on helping as much as I can, so wherever you need me, just ask! Thanks.


Yes we will be using Line to communicate on the trip. I will be PMing you about the other


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

_Muffy_01 said:


> I will be attending as Etec225's +1. I don't own a Cruze but have yet to decide whether to ride with him or bring my ol' trusty steed of a Crown Vic to race at Quaker later on Friday. I will however be bringing my DSLR to do some photography as well as possibly a video of the whole event. I am pretty decent with it and can make a semi-professional video if you guys would like. Also, are we just going to be using Line to communicate while on the trip? if not there are some "radio" like apps we can create a private channel on or use GMRS two-way radios like my Crown Vic group does. It's all things to think about and I plan on helping as much as I can, so wherever you need me, just ask! Thanks.


I would love to see a crown vic! Love me some panther cars.
@Merc6 does too.


----------



## _Muffy_01 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll bring it then! I'm happy to race a few guys to see if you can beat a sorta stock cop car :iroc-cop: ​. Also if need be I can bring up the rear after I head down the road to get some photos or footage of the convoy.


----------



## _Muffy_01 (Jun 13, 2015)

I've let my buddy know who is a journalist for GM Authority, He said he will do his best to make it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I won't be coming this year due to work deciding to override those vacation days.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Volunteer tasks have been updated. We need someone to make some phone calls. Anyone want to make the calls?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can also help to line up the Cruzen for pictures :th_salute:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I confused with AustinCruzeRS? The fifth one on the attendee list.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Am I confused with AustinCruzeRS? The fifth one on the attendee list.


Most likely, lol. Are you coming alone? I'll add you.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes will be there. Just me. Thanks


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I won't be coming this year due to work deciding to override those vacation days.


 This is why I couldn't make it last year. Was on an emergency assignment - 7 days a week 12 hour days. Should not have to deal with that for the next few years.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey @*XtremeRevolution*, I am still calling the police department and Ice House Inn.

Quick question though before I do it, will we need a police escort both days to the plant? The itinerary says we are not going to the plant the second day.

Also, are we meeting at the Ice House Inn both days? Or should I just request May 19th then?



blk88verde said:


> This is why I couldn't make it last year. Was on an emergency assignment - 7 days a week 12 hour days. Should not have to deal with that for the next few years.


Yeah, I was not very happy about that. I was really looking forward to this year too, there seems to be a lot more people coming.

Next year hopefully. 

Work has got me swamped, and on top of that school is killing me too. That's why I have not been around here much.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

sparkman said:


> Hey @*XtremeRevolution*, I am still calling the police department and Ice House Inn.
> 
> Quick question though before I do it, will we need a police escort both days to the plant? The itinerary says we are not going to the plant the second day.
> 
> ...


Ignore the message I sent you on facebook.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Ignore the message I sent you on facebook.


It never alerted me that I got the message, sorry about that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Hey @*XtremeRevolution*, I am still calling the police department and Ice House Inn.
> 
> Quick question though before I do it, will we need a police escort both days to the plant? The itinerary says we are not going to the plant the second day.
> 
> ...


We will only have one day at the plant this year. Last year was a two-day thing since they had their open house and car show. We won't be having a saturday car show this year, so we only need the escort Friday morning. 

Saturday will just be us going shooting and hanging out and stuff, so we won't be meeting up anywhere for that, except maybe for breakfast somewhere. The 19th is the big day. 

Thanks, I'll get your name down for those items again. Much appreciated.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

One more question, what time will we be departing the Ice House Inn to go to the plant? Captain Campell likes specifics haha


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> One more question, what time will we be departing the Ice House Inn to go to the plant? Captain Campell likes specifics haha


You know, I'm actually not sure. Let me send an e-mail over to Tom at Lordstown to see if we can get some schedule times and I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

10-4, I will call the Ice House Inn today.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> 10-4, I will call the Ice House Inn today.


I got a response from him already!

Departure from Ice House Inn will be at 8:00. We should expect to arrive and be parked at the Lordstown Assembly Plant by 8:30.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Ice House Inn is confirmed for Friday, May 19th from 7:30 to 8:00ish. We do need to be out of their pretty quick though they said, so keep that in mind. I think we were there at like 9:15 last year.

Those guys are pretty nice for letting us use their parking lot every year.

Also, called Lordstown PD and we are good to go there as well!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Please add us for Lordstown please ! 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE +1 Thanks so much!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I plan on attending +1


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I got a response from him already!
> 
> Departure from Ice House Inn will be at 8:00. We should expect to arrive and be parked at the Lordstown Assembly Plant by 8:30.


Sounds about right, I think it's normally about a 15 minute drive solo, and with everyone in the convoy, 30 mins to move everyone and get parked is reasonable. If the police lead it, you'll definitely need all of those 30 mins...



sparkman said:


> Ice House Inn is confirmed for Friday, May 19th from 7:30 to 8:00ish. We do need to be out of their pretty quick though they said, so keep that in mind. I think we were there at like 9:15 last year.


I think last year was a bit different because of the open house- I think the open house started at 10, so we had to be there for then and not a special tour appointment.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think last year was a bit different because of the open house- I think the open house started at 10, so we had to be there for then and not a special tour appointment.



Ahhhhhhh that's right! I forgot about that.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

GREAT news! I'm coming!!!!!!!!!!!

Long story, don't ask.
@XtremeRevolution


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Ice House Inn is confirmed for Friday, May 19th from 7:30 to 8:00ish. We do need to be out of their pretty quick though they said, so keep that in mind. I think we were there at like 9:15 last year.
> 
> Those guys are pretty nice for letting us use their parking lot every year.
> 
> Also, called Lordstown PD and we are good to go there as well!


Shouldn't be an issue this year since Lordstown wants us there half an hour earlier than previous years, so we'll be out of there by 8:30. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll be there. Me +1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> GREAT news! I'm coming!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Long story, don't ask.
> @*XtremeRevolution*


I do need to ask, are you coming alone? I believe you had some others you were bringing earlier.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do need to ask, are you coming alone? I believe you had some others you were bringing earlier.


Whoops, nope +3. My bad.

I'm dragging the family along.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm now a +1, my father is coming along for his first car plant tour.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Lordstown folks are asking me for a more firm number of who can come by May 1st. If you are no longer able to make it, please let me know so I can take you off the list. 

Also, since we are tracking two sources (here and Facebook), please let me know if you are signed up as "going" on the Facebook event page but your name is NOT highlighted in blue on page 1 of this thread. This way, I can count you as a duplicate to get a more accurate total number.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Xtreme, keep me on the list please but I asked for +1 since the beginning. I'll visit a friend in the area so no accommodation this time..


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just a FYI, I have all the name tags, clipboards, and pens ready for the meet! Can't wait. 

Also, @jblackburn - I'll be PMing you with regards to convoy duties.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I think you still have me listed as AustinCruzeRS. If not I don't see myself on the list


----------



## Biglukev (Apr 29, 2017)

I will be going +1

My guest and I both tagged the Facebook page as going, as well.


----------



## Biglukev (Apr 29, 2017)

Just to be sure, I am bringing my girlfriend as well. Are shorts going to be aloud inside the factory? (Not short shorts, but not full length pants) Asking only because ive had that problem one other time on a tour before... However, I would certainly prefer to be cool as its most likely going to be a warm day.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Reconfirming +1

But not showing up until Sat morning.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Biglukev said:


> Just to be sure, I am bringing my girlfriend as well. Are shorts going to be aloud inside the factory? (Not short shorts, but not full length pants) Asking only because ive had that problem one other time on a tour before... However, I would certainly prefer to be cool as its most likely going to be a warm day.


No shorts. Full length pants and sleeves will be required in the plant. I recommend a change of clothes. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If I remember correctly short sleeve t shirts were allowed except in the stamping plant which we didn't tour last year. I just brought a lightweight jacket to be sure.


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am still coming. Was suppose to be plus 4 but now it's plus 2


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be there for sure, just found out I was approved for the days off to attend. I may be a plus 1 since my dad seemed a little interested when I told him about it. Will let you know on that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Reminder: If anyone wants any AMSOIL products at Lordstown, I will have plenty of space to bring whatever you want. I'm running down to the distribution center to pick up orders on Thursday morning, so I need payment before then. Whether you want one quart or three cases, I really don't care as long as I get paid ahead of time and you pick it up at Lordstown.


You won't pay shipping, and without violating my marketing policy, let's just say I'm going to try to get as much product moved as humanly possible. Shoot me a PM for pricing on whatever you need. We have oils for everything from bikes to boats to lawn equipment and everything in between. Last call to put an order in will be Wednesday night next week.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I am confirming it will still be me and plus one. Also, I'm a duplicate from Facebook.


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anybody from Southwestern Ontario going to Lordstown on Thursday afternoon? Convoy?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

96zed28 said:


> Anybody from Southwestern Ontario going to Lordstown on Thursday afternoon? Convoy?


 Which route you taking. Maybe us Michigan guys can come across your route.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My boss just left, still off for this granted the schedule reflected differently. Rental or not is still the last item to attack and the for sale Lordstown post tomorrow.


----------



## chevy696969 (Aug 24, 2016)

Actually it will now be me and my 10yr old son going.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

chevy696969 said:


> Actually it will now be me and my 10yr old son going.


_*Age Limit*__*
Age limit to enter the plant will be at least 10 years old. 

*_Make sure to bring his ID so they don't give you a hard time. As an 8th grader our print shop teacher took us to the Van Nuys G.M. plant which made Trans Am's and the Camaro. They now shoot movies there!


----------



## Djhillier555 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just bought my 2014 Cruze Eco 2 weeks ago. I live just a few minutes from the Lordstown plant so I will definitely swing by to see what's going on. Possibly will bring a friend, not sure.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Attention everyone. Two issues have come up with the Lordstown tour that you need to be aware of. 

Due to the size of the group this year, and the lack of manpower and resources at the plant due to recent cuts, we will not be having a tour of the west wing (sheet metal stamping/weldong plant), only the assembly plant. You can wear shorts and short sleeves if you want to, no more need for long sleeves and long pants. 

In addition, if you have a Cruze hatch, please refrain from driving it to the plant. During our tour, it would be best if you carpooled with someone else. I didn't think this would be an issue, but Tom at Lordstown noted it is a big cause of concern with their workforce as that model is not built at Lordstown.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks XR. That was one of my ?s if we were visiting the stamping/sheet metal plant. I remember the first meet and how detailed and full the tour was that I was hoping the stamping/sheet metal plant was on the list for the tour.

I had a feeling that the hatches werent gonna be a hit for the union workers. Thats the same reason why I couldnt bring myself to even thinking about getting a hatch unless it was brought to Lordstown for production. 

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Lost a person on my side, so it'll be me +2 just Saturday morning. I'll be heading out after the tour.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Lost a person on my side, so it'll be me +2 just Saturday morning. I'll be heading out after the tour.


Do you mean Friday morning? lol Isn't the tour on Friday?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

wasney said:


> Do you mean Friday morning? lol Isn't the tour on Friday?


Yeah, I'm scatterbrained lately. Ha ha


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Yeah, I'm scatterbrained lately. Ha ha


Just wanted to make sure because I only plan on being there for Friday also lol


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Which route you taking. Maybe us Michigan guys can come across your route.


We are going around the other way via Fort Erie / Buffalo way. it is a tad faster. See you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

chevy696969 said:


> Actually it will now be me and my 10yr old son going.


I'm bringing my son as well, sort of a birthday treat as he will be turning 14 on Tuesday


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Posted this on Facebook this morning and figured I'll let you guys know on here too:

The odds, my Cruze went in the shop this morning. Something is seriously wrong with it, it feels like it's misfiring bad but it's not throwing a CEL. Took the service manager for a ride and he has no idea what it is. Tomorrow is up in the air for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Posted this on Facebook this morning and figured I'll let you guys know on here too:
> 
> The odds, my Cruze went in the shop this morning. Something is seriously wrong with it, it feels like it's misfiring bad but it's not throwing a CEL. Took the service manager for a ride and he has no idea what it is. Tomorrow is up in the air for me.


I was having transmission issues right before and on my way up last year. Wasn't sure if my stupid car was going to make it either. Make your way down there and hitch a ride to the plant with someone!


----------



## Djhillier555 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just to clear things up. Those times listed in the itinerary are PM correct?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Djhillier555 said:


> Just to clear things up. Those times listed in the itinerary are PM correct?


Meet at Ice House is AM.

I'll edit that post for clarity


----------



## Djhillier555 (Mar 4, 2017)

Didn't realize it was AM. I work all day so I can't make it. Being that I work in Youngstown I might swing by Suzie's for dinner.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cross post from Facebook to here again. Not making it to Lordstown this year. Hope everyone has a great time and see you next year, hopefully with a different vehicle.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The odds, my Cruze went in the shop this morning. Something is seriously wrong with it, it feels like it's misfiring bad but it's not throwing a CEL


 - This my third event and haven't brought a Cruze to any of them. Oh and I had my GTO (the car I drove here today) in the shop yesterday for its annual oil change and had the tech check out a clunk I get from the rear under hard acceleration. Turns out my center drive shaft support is shot. Tech said I can drive it but no hard acceleration.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

sparkman said:


> Cross post from Facebook to here again. Not making it to Lordstown this year. Hope everyone has a great time and see you next year, hopefully with a different vehicle.


Come anyway in another vehicle! At least your Cruze set a code now that the engine light came on so your dealer will know what the heck the problem is. We enjoyed meeting you and your dad last year and were just wondering if you guys would be there again this year! So sorry your Cruze is having issues.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*5th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet &amp; Tour 2017*



sparkman said:


> Cross post from Facebook to here again. Not making it to Lordstown this year. Hope everyone has a great time and see you next year, hopefully with a different vehicle.





blk88verde said:


> This my third event and haven't brought a Cruze to any of them. Oh and I had my GTO (the car I drove here today) in the shop yesterday for its annual oil change and had the tech check out a clunk I get from the rear under hard acceleration. Turns out my center drive shaft support is shot. Tech said I can drive it but no hard acceleration.


Yeah I'm showing up not in a Cruze. I will be hiding my car wherever we are storing the Cruze Hatches.

Dude, show up in the Vette actually :biggrin:


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I appreciate that guys, sorry I missed it this year. I will be there next year, Cruze or Cruzeless.

Believe me, if I would have shown up yesterday we would not have been invited next year...lol...or I probably would have been banned from all future events. I was not happy.

The dealer fortunately gave me an '11 Sierra. There was no way I was driving that there considering I filled up at $37. 

Anyway, both the spark plugs AND coil pack were bad. The coil pack cracked down the center. Considering it was replaced only 6k miles ago they warrantied it THANKFULLY. Also was informed my gas cap was broken, so I looked at it and all be darned it wouldn't freaking click. I paid $14 for a new one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> I appreciate that guys, sorry I missed it this year. I will be there next year, Cruze or Cruzeless.
> 
> *Believe me, if I would have shown up yesterday we would not have been invited next year*...lol...or I probably would have been banned from all future events. I was not happy.
> 
> ...


Dude, I had the brightest Red Honda that they make but hitched a ride for tour and UAW. Super Fly in Akron is what's next on the list.


----------

